# Excuse my lack of knowledge....



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A limited registration means that puppies of that dog cannot be registered. Although most of the time that means one would desex that dog that is not a registration requirement. Javelin has a limited registration, but is intact and likely will remain so.

A desexed dog cannot be shown in conformation no matter whether its registration is open or limited since the purpose of conformation shows is ostensibly to evaluate breeding stock. Altered dogs can be shown in all companion sports such as obedience, rally, agility and the like.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Ohhhh I see so your dog is still AKC registered and able to compete in any AKC events (including conformation if unaltered) however if you did not elect to alter your dog and subsequently had a litter that litter could not be AKC registered? I guess what threw me is that alot of websites have verbiage about "once proof of neuter or spay is received" I assumed you had no AKC registration on the pup until that was done. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Some breeders have clauses that require desexing and will hold off transferring registration until this has happened, perhaps that’s what you’ve been seeing. You can show in the neuter class in the ANKC also, I assume the option is there for AKC?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Muggles said:


> You can show in the neuter class in the ANKC also, I assume the option is there for AKC?


You cannot show in AKC _conformation _a dog who has been neutered/spayed. You _can _show an desexed dog in any of the AKC performance events (obedience, agility, rally, hunt tests, etc.). As was stated above, the purpose of conformation is to evaluate breeding stock against the breed standard.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mvinotime said:


> Ohhhh I see so your dog is still AKC registered and able to compete in any AKC events (including conformation if unaltered) however if you did not elect to alter your dog and subsequently had a litter that litter could not be AKC registered? I guess what threw me is that alot of websites have verbiage about "once proof of neuter or spay is received" I assumed you had no AKC registration on the pup until that was done. Thank you for clarifying.



Nope that isn't it at all, Javelin's breeders registered the litter when they were whelped (or very soon after that). I brought home the papers to send in for his registration the day we picked him up. Different breeders do these things differently. We also brought home papers to register Lily and Peeves on gotcha day.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Johanna said:


> You cannot show in AKC _conformation _a dog who has been neutered/spayed. You _can _show an desexed dog in any of the AKC performance events (obedience, agility, rally, hunt tests, etc.). As was stated above, the purpose of conformation is to evaluate breeding stock against the breed standard.




Ah okay. It’s different in Australia then.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes very different now UKC which is a smaller registry that is mostly in the US (but does have some international clubs) does allow alters to be shown and to win titles just like their intact counterparts. I own an UKC Altered Grand Champion that works as my service dog.

AKC and CKC require intact animals for conformation.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A puppy sold on a limited registration is not intended as a show prospect, and an owner even with a still intact puppy oughtn't undertake that without consulting the breeder first. I've read of once-in-a-while puppies maturing into amazing dogs and owners working with their breeders to change the registration to full so the dog can be shown, but that is rare and of course requires the pup still being intact.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is how I understand it too. You can have a AKC registered dog with limited registration, which would mean he is not a show dog and not to be bred whether or not you neuter him, though the intent is he should be neutered, but breeders are aware of benefits of late neutering or not neutering sense the limited registration. If you want to show your dog in conformation....you will need to talk to the breeder and see if they are willing to change the registration . But there are many other AKC events you can show in, like rally and obedience as others have already said. You just can't show in conformation or breed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mufar I don't think that a limited registration implies the dog should be desexed, just what it says that puppies from that dog can't be registered. Here in the US we associate not producing puppies with desexing, but that isn't necessarily so for instance in Europe. If a person opts not to have children we don't desex then now do we. We just expect ourselves to be responsible for our own reproduction so we should also be responsible for the reproductive opportunities of our companion animals (cats, etc, not just dogs).


----------

